# 3 tap receptacles



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

didnt they quit using them bfore the late 60s? just looked at a house that is going to be sold and the whole house has them. i dont think ive ever seen them in a house newer than 50s. and does anyone still make them in white?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

papaotis said:


> didnt they quit using them bfore the late 60s? just looked at a house that is going to be sold and the whole house has them. i dont think ive ever seen them in a house newer than 50s. and does anyone still make them in white?


Push this through the universal translator.

Thanx.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I have one of these installed...

*Leviton Acenti AC315-W 5-15R 15 Amp Triplex Receptacle*


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think the old ones were like this


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

splatz said:


> I think the old ones were like this


That picture is broken: The wide slot should be on the left:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I think the old ones were like this


Funny I have seen plates from Kyle for these just not new devices.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

splatz got the right one. do they still make covers for them or does a gfi cover fit? i havent tried it


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

papaotis said:


> splatz got the right one. do they still make covers for them or does a gfi cover fit? i havent tried it


Sure do, Kyle has them.

https://www.kyleswitchplates.com/

Look online for a coupon before you order.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Coupon codes:

http://www.usfreecoupons.com/kyle-switch-plates-coupon-code


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

There was the Despard. Still available. Now in 3 wire.

http://www.legrand.us/categories/el...ricalaccessories/special-purpose-devices.aspx


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> That picture is broken: The wide slot should be on the left:whistling2:


You moron, everyone knows the ground goes up! :jester::laughing:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

active1 said:


> There was the Despard. Still available. Now in 3 wire.
> 
> http://www.legrand.us/categories/el...ricalaccessories/special-purpose-devices.aspx


Isn't that for stove top receptacles?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

The_Modifier said:


> Isn't that for stove top receptacles?


Despard is smaller. Neither one would fit the other's mount.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sure do, Kyle has them.
> 
> https://www.kyleswitchplates.com/
> 
> Look online for a coupon before you order.


Old Style Sierra Electric Biplex Triplex Receptacle Wall Switch Plates
Item #:SPJ561


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

The original despard 3 receptacle set-up on the top left.
Top right is the same using switches an an indicator.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

The_Modifier said:


> You moron, everyone knows the ground goes up! :jester::laughing:


BS.... Everyone knows they should just go sideways!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The_Modifier said:


> You moron, everyone knows the ground goes up! :jester::laughing:





Bigger problem is if you see a ground in the pic he posted!:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> BS.... Everyone knows they should just go sideways!


Always heard that was oriental outlets or was that inlets?


----------

